# Noisy tires Khumo Solus 215/50/17



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My first question is what is that size tire doing on an the LT. That size is close to the Eco tires but the Eco takes a 215/55/17. It is probably the tires. The question you have to ask is how was the noise level with the Firestone tires on the car or did you buy the car with the Khumos on it. If you bought it with the Khumos, I can't answer that I can only speak for the Firestone on my LS. Seemed quiet to me. When I mistakenly bought some Michelin's the car became very noisy. It also depends on the type of driving and roads also. Most in America would agree the Cruze is a somewhat quiet car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Its probably the tires, some will start to get noisy the more miles you put on them.


----------



## lifestyle18 (Jun 22, 2013)

Patman said:


> My first question is what is that size tire doing on an the LT. That size is close to the Eco tires but the Eco takes a 215/55/17. It is probably the tires. The question you have to ask is how was the noise level with the Firestone tires on the car or did you buy the car with the Khumos on it. If you bought it with the Khumos, I can't answer that I can only speak for the Firestone on my LS. Seemed quiet to me. When I mistakenly bought some Michelin's the car became very noisy. It also depends on the type of driving and roads also. Most in America would agree the Cruze is a somewhat quiet car.


In Europe or at least in Sweden they come with Khumo's on from the autostore.


----------



## lifestyle18 (Jun 22, 2013)

They say that the Khumos are 72db but Goodyear have tires that are like 68db, but i dont know if it matter when it comes to the noise inside the vehicle.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't know about the Solus, but I had a set of 195-50x16 Ecsta ASX tires on the P5. Noisy new and they got noisier as they wore. Also flat spotted if they weren't driven every day. Took several miles for them to warm enough for the belts to get round again. Won't spend money on Khumos again. Replaced them with Continental Extreme Contact DWS tires of the same size. Much quieter and better in the rain and snow.


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

My 7-week old, 2014 2LT Cruze, came with Continental ContiProContact P225/50/R17 tires.

...and, they are supposedly rated as one of the quietest tires available.

...my car rides super-quiet.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's the tires. Some OEM tires are quite noisy. Like the ones on our Fit. Those started loud and got louder as they wore out. 

The Goodyears on my Cruze are sort of noisy, but they're quiet compared to my snow tires.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My 1LT firestone FR-710 were never what I would call noisy, but the hankook optimo h727 I replaced them with last fall are even quieter. First drive at 55mph I thought it was in 5th gear, when I looked it was in 6th. Realized I was hearing more engine noise because my tires were quieter.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

MiamiMichael said:


> My 7-week old, 2014 2LT Cruze, came with Continental ContiProContact P225/50/R17 tires.
> 
> ...and, they are supposedly rated as one of the quietest tires available.
> 
> ...my car rides super-quiet.


Same tires came on my car (205/55-16) and they are indeed quiet.


----------



## 555hp (Mar 21, 2014)

Had Kumho's on my HHR and they were a bit noisy (though better than the stock Goodyear) and wore quick (20K).

Have Perelli Cinturatos on it now and they are probably the best tire I ever had.

Go to www.tirerack.com and look up the reviews and ratings to help you choose.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Kumho tires are not the most quite tire on the road and having an oversize tire just adds to the problem.


----------



## lifestyle18 (Jun 22, 2013)

I got the Wredestein Ultra Cento 215-55-17 and they are at 67db ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

